# Black egg donors for surrogacy in India



## devonette (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi All  


Hope to proceed with surrogacy in India sometime so once sorted out legal issuses and clinic.  Anyway due to my age, now 46 years old will need a egg donor, I am of afro-caribbean origins and would dearly like a donor to reflect my heritage.  Anyone out there had a similar experience and where did you get your eggs from??


----------



## temmytango (Aug 14, 2010)

rosie, btw how long do i have to spend in india for ivf surrogacy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you contact South Africa nuture they have worked with the clinic in India with clients needing egg donors so may be assist with black donors.


----------

